# BIOS feature to make a BSOD stay on the screen?



## Black Panther (Jan 19, 2009)

Heh, I know that there is a particular part in the bios screen which you can change, so that if you get a BSOD it stays there so that I can take a screenshot... I checked the bios everywhere and can't find it... 

I had a single bsod, but I don't know what caused it, and I don't want this to happen again. I hadn't done anything on my desktop that day - I had just installed Windows 7 - but the BSOD occurred when I was shutting down _Vista_!

As soon as I pressed the shut down, instead of actually shut down I saw the bsod for a split second and the pc restarted. After that, it did shut down normally.

However I don't want a bsod to happen again without me knowing the exact cause so I want the bsod to remain on the monitor.
(I will be checking the reliability monitor, but as of yesterday there had been nothing showing an x )


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 19, 2009)

bios has nothing to do with bsods.







you mean that?


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 19, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> you mean that?



I guess so...
Lol I could swear that whether there was a restart or not in the case of a BSOD was controlled from a BIOS feature... 
No wonder I searched the entire bios and couldn't find it!

And no wonder I didn't find the answer on google either, I kept including 'bios' in the search...

Thanks W1zzard!


----------



## silkstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Yup, there's also the option when you press F8 on boot. but it's only when it loads windows, afterwards the setting goes back to default.


----------

